# Sarms Vs Steroids  What's Better For Muscle Builders



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2020)

*These Are The Most Anabolic Compounds on Earth*

https://youtu.be/jaOoAXctRUo


----------



## woodmn (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks like it?s been removed. Can you explain and name the compounds?


----------



## Montego (Feb 12, 2020)

AAS > SARMS

That's about all there is to say


----------

